# An afternoons herping



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

First up a Common Lizard.



















I'm suprised there haven't been more photo's of Slow Worms on this section of the forum.





































And finally what so many of you want to see an Adder.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent shots

i had an afternoon reptile hunting on sunday, saw slow worms, grass snakes, common lizards, a toad and newts. a good day!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

stunning :no1:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful photos!
xXx


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow amazing shots, love them all


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

here's some from my afternoon hunting reptiles...

2 slow worms getting cosy









close-up









the other one









grass snake









2 more grass snakes









toad









nice big slow worm









grass snake next to the slow worm









lil snakey









another chunky slow worm









beautiful slow worm









one of the 2 baby slow worms we found









one of the few adult slow worms with an intact tail









and one of the many newts









all these were found under corrugated iron sheets or patches of thick felt, used to encourage them to bask under and providing a way of monitoring the population. on the trip someone spotted a discarded lens cap and picked it up as litter... however, when he looked underneath...










it just goes to show how nature can make use of objects... and also how easy it is to set up a wildlife refuge (if you have a garden).


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I'd love to go herp hunting but i haven't a clue where to start! Can't think of any local places which may be home to the awesome little critters.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice finds laurencea



spirit975 said:


> I'd love to go herp hunting but i haven't a clue where to start! Can't think of any local places which may be home to the awesome little critters.


Try joining your local ARG most organise walks and other events.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Great shots andrew, i have sent e-mails etc to my local ARG, and get no reply etc. Sadly i dont know of any reptiles down where i am.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi KJ,

Some of the groups can be a bit funny, I tried for years to join the Worcestershire group but just got passed around and no emails or calls returned so I joined the Herefordshire group instead, incidentally HART do more here in Malvern than the Worcestershire group do anyway.

The Warwickshire group are holding some NARRS training events at the moment it might be worth trying the contact details on this flyer: http://www.narrs.org.uk/Documents/TRAINING_FLYER_17-03-10.pdf or just fill out and send in a membership form http://www.wartsoc.co.uk/membershipform.pdf once you're a paid member they can't ignore you can they.


----------



## dankraken2009 (Nov 23, 2009)

pollywog said:


> First up a Common Lizard.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
That Adder looks demonic!! Beastly snake

If only I could keep one


----------

